# Uploading my Ruby on Rails application to my server



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

I'm completely new to Ruby on Rails, but I saw a couple tuts and decided to give it a shot to see what it was like. I built a simple hello world application on my machine and ran it on the virtual server locally. It worked fine.

Then I decided to upload it to my host to try it out.

I am using lunarpages (linux account) as my host and it says that Ruby on Rails is supported. However, when I uploaded the whole project folder from my computer to the web server, it didn't work, it just showed the contents of the directories... tried clicking on the link to the .rb and .rhtml files, but got nothing.

Is there anything that I need to do before I can just upload the project to my server? Also, should it not be in the public_html directory or something? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I just learned that I cannot put my app in the public_html folder. So I transferred it to the root directory, but now how can I access that through the browser without a command line?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

There should be a file called index.txt. Edit this file and enter the following:


```
<a href="url_of_application">Here is your application</a>
```
Of course, you will have to replace url_of_application with the URL of your application, and you can change Here is your application to whatever text you like. If this does not work, we can create a page for the application and link to the page instead of directly to the application.

The <a> is the anchor tag, which creates a link to the URL (command line) targeted in the href="" attribute.

If you would like to know more about web design, visit www.w3schools.com for comprehensive and comprehensible tutorials on XHTML, HTML, CSS, and side-scripting languages.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help, but I was able to figure it out. It was just a matter of having lunarpages set up the folder for me in the public_html directory as a shortcut to another folder on the root directory... something that I couldn't do from my limited cpanel.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good. If you need anything else you know where we are.


----------

